# Joby Gorillapod for ground level Macro work?



## crasher8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Anyone use this, either the Focus or the SLR Zoom models? I've been doing quite a bit of Lensbaby Macro about 2-6" mfd at ground level and need a small tripod to hold a 5D3 and an EF 100. 

Any other sub $100 suggestions are welcome, Thanks


----------



## shining example (Sep 25, 2012)

I've used the SLR Zoom, but gave up on it because it wasn't stable enough to hold my 7D and a Sigma 28-105 lens. Can't say how much better the Focus is, but I'd be wary to be honest.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

By my calculations, a small bean bag costs far, far less than $100...and will provide a more stable support than a Joby Gorillapod.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Neuro, I actually just packed a beanbag (actually an aromatherapy lavender sack!) in my bag for tomorrow's shoot at the Arboretum. I'm going to try 2 sec self timer and my cowboy studio remote, I assume either will have a similar result. I thought of using MLU but probably won't notice any difference. Am I wrong?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 25, 2012)

Lavender is more compressible and doesn't hold the bag's shape well. I think rice, split peas, or beans would work better. Also, you'll be testing the dust sealing of your body and lens - a lavender sachet produces quite a bit of dust. But it sure smells nice!



crasher8 said:


> I thought of using MLU but probably won't notice any difference. Am I wrong?



Yes, MLU helps. Shooting in Live View (electronic first curtain) helps a little bit, too. YMMV.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## DianeK (Sep 25, 2012)

I have a bag of rice in an old wool sock that goes wherever my dslr goes - indispensable.
Diane


----------



## AmbientLight (Sep 25, 2012)

I have also used the SLR Zoom Gorilla pod. For small bodies up to a 50D or 60D with a smallish lens this is okay, but it doesn't hold up to a 70-200mm or similarly sized lens on a small body nor to a regular sized L lens with a heavier body such as a gripped 7D.

If your macro equipment would consist of a 60mm lens and a 60D or something similar, you might be ok, but with a 5D Mark III and a 100mm lens it is not a good idea.


----------



## Swphoto (Sep 25, 2012)

I have the Focus, and just used it a few times on our recent vacation - it did a good job of holding up a gripped 5D II + 24-70L + 580EX II while being used on the ground in a standard tripod setup.

When testing prior to the trip, I tried the same equipment with the GorillaPod hanging on to some railing (camera hanging directly off the side), and the Joby Ballhead X was not strong enough to keep everything in place, so some of the more unusual placements that are possible with the GorillaPod may not work out with that head if you're using heavier lenses.


----------



## crasher8 (Sep 25, 2012)

I've come across the Redged Macro tripod as a supposedly great ground level study tripod which supports 6 lbs. Not available anywhere at the moment however. I think in the meantime I'll order a The Pod Green beanbag and for now a sack of wild rice blend from Costco we think is disgusting in a big wool sock. 

Thanks everyone.


----------

